# finding John



## dogzoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Trying to find John Jackson 
he was on the Haurakai and Port Auckland 
I know that the Haurakai he would have been around 19 and it would have been between 1966-1967.
I need to know how to get hold of him. 
All I have is his name and that he live in Se17 London with his parents in 1966. 
My Mum think he was an officer on the ship but I am not 100 % sure.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Dogzoe, I am sure that someone on this site will remember him and help you get in touch

Bob


----------



## dogzoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Bob ,
I really hope so.
I know there must a few children out there who have never met their Fathers but I reallynot after that just need medical infomation

Thanks 
Leanne


----------

